# Favorite burger/burger joint (local or Nationwide)?



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I start this because my friends just told me about at great burger place monday. Went Tuesday and today. IN LOVE with the place. It's called CR EAT E you can creat your own burger From a sheet of options starts with burger (1/4, 1/3, 1/2 lb burger, turkey, burger, or meat alternative) then bun, toppings, and side order (fries, sweet potato fries, onionr rings, or salad. Not to mention they have frozen custard. Owner seems to always present an conversing and joking with the customers. Staff is great. They know my friend's orders and names. If you are lost in the manY options there is always a happy regular willing to recommend something (including friends experience too)

my fave burger:
turkey burger on wheat with green leaf Lettuce, black olives, pickles, garlic mayo, and grilled onions with a side of hot fresh sweet potato fries that didn't make it home.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I like Purdy's in Plano, TX.  Good burgers (and lots of other stuff), curly fries, Blue Bell ice cream...what's not to like?


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Humphrey's in St Louis or Westport Flea Market in Kansas City.

Two entirely different burgers, both exceeding two entirely different standards.  Humphrey's are great grill burgers--thin and crispy.  Westport Flea Market has the best homestyle burgers.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I like Ted's.
It is actually owned by Ted Turner.
They specialize in Bison but have everything in beef too.
And they cut and cook their french fries fresh in front of your eyes.


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

STELLLLAAAA!!!!! I always think of A Streetcar Named Desire when I go here to eat! Stella's is a burger joint in Bellevue, NE just 10 minutes south of Omaha. They serve the absolute best burgers on a napkin and your fries in a bowl. They use the same grill the restaurant opened with over 70 years ago. The "kitchen" is only an area about 8x8 that three guys work in that is open to the rest of the restaurant. They serve the burgers on Rotella's buns and the whole experience melts in your mouth! They are also in the 100 Best Burgers in America. Guy from Diner's, Drive In's and Dives has been there and if you have the opportunity I would highly recommend it!

Here is a link to view some pictures:
http://maps.google.com/maps/place?hl=en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=stella%27s+restaurant&fb=1&gl=us&hq=stella%27s+restaurant&hnear=La+Vista,+NE&cid=16549315644333151667


The are on Facebook to http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bellevue-NE/Stellas/13815176389 If you visit the sight take a look at the Stellanator Challenge...all I can say is no way!

Sam


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Locally, the Five Guys chain has great burgers, though if I really have a burger craving (not all that frequently) I'll go to TGIFriday's.  Good burgers, and even better white chocolate cheesecake for dessert.  

The best burgers I've ever had were in Honolulu, at a small and always crowded place close to downtown, but I don't recall the name of it.  They had a burger topped with a slice of pineapple...  best ever!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The Owl Cafe in San Antonio, New Mexico serves the best hamburgers in the world.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm partial to the Olde Falls Burger from the Olde Falls Inn located in Zanesville, Ohio.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I dont eat burgers that often, but I do like Fudruckers.  But I am sitting here in Southlake and think I am gonna go see the this new 5 Guys burger is open.  See how yall are?!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Chain joints: Barney's or In 'n' Out.

Fancy Joint: Hubert Keller's Burger Bar.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Oooooh, my favorite in So. Cal has to be In-N-Out Burgers.  Very limited menu, but people in the know can ask for their hamburger to be prepared "Animal Style" - that's with grilled onions.  Great fries too, they cut the potatoes right there.

When I visit my family in Springfield, IL, I ALWAYS have to go to my favorite burger joint.  MaidRight.  It's been there since the 30's.  The hamburger is not in a patty, it is crumbled and served on a steamed bun, the onions and pickles mixed in with it.  I have to get two, cause they're just not that big.  And almost as good- their homemade root beer.     MMMMMMMMMMMM...........


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Pappa's Burgers. The beef is actually ground steak from their steak house a block down the street. EVERYTHING there is fresh! It is owned by the same Pappa's family as Pappasito's, Pappadeaux, Pappa's Seafood, Pappa's BBQ and Yai Yai Mary's Greek Restaurant. They are a really great bunch of people. With a great family values... they believe everything needs to be the highest quality and the freshest it possibly can be... no corners cut there.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I miss In & Out. I grew up in SoCal. best. burgers. ever.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

When I lived in Oklahoma City, I visited this small town while working on a story and they had these great onion burgers. I can't remember the name of the restaurant or the town, but the restaurant was very well known. They also had great peanut butter shakes. Yum!

In Oklahoma City, Nonna's has the best bleu cheese burger I have ever had. They actually mix the bleu cheese with the meat and cook it that way, so every bite is filled with delicious. And the burger is monstrous!

In Austin, Top Notch is a pretty good burger place. I've never tried Five Guys, and they have one here in San Antonio. So it looks like I'll have to make a stop there sometime soon.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> In Austin, Top Notch is a pretty good burger place. I've never tried Five Guys, and they have one here in San Antonio. So it looks like I'll have to make a stop there sometime soon.


Make sure you are starving! They give you a ton of fries and the single burger is huge! Always fresh ground beef never frozen! I love them They just opened one near me a couple of weeks back, we used to have to drive about an hour to hit one... but believe me it is worth the trip!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Make sure you are starving! They give you a ton of fries and the single burger is huge! Always fresh ground beef never frozen! I love them They just opened one near me a couple of weeks back, we used to have to drive about an hour to hit one... but believe me it is worth the trip!


Oh, that sounds fantastic. I think I'm definitely going to have to make that trip this week!

I forgot one other burger place in San Antonio, TX: Longhorn Cafe


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

Jeff said:


> The Owl Cafe in San Antonio, New Mexico serves the best hamburgers in the world.


Almost across the street from The Owl is a small place called Manny's Buckhorn Cafe, which I prefer. Last summer, Manny won the throwdown against chef Bobbie Flay.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

At home, I like Five Guys...here in San Diego, one of my favorite places to get a burger is D Z Akins Deli.  I get the burger with avocado, it comes with half an avocado....  We're going to eat at a burger place on Friday with a local friend, will let you know about it.

Betsy


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

In & Out


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Oooooh, my favorite in So. Cal has to be In-N-Out Burgers. Very limited menu, but people in the know can ask for their hamburger to be prepared "Animal Style" - that's with grilled onions. Great fries too, they cut the potatoes right there.


their animal style fries are great!!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Steak 'n Shake. Best fast food burger around.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Zia Star said:


> Almost across the street from The Owl is a small place called Manny's Buckhorn Cafe, which I prefer. Last summer, Manny won the throwdown against chef Bobbie Flay.


There's something across the street now? Goes to show how long it's been since I've been there. We used to eat lunch at the Owl when we took our children to the Bosque Del Apache wildlife preserve. Hope that's still there.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Zia Star said:


> Almost across the street from The Owl is a small place called Manny's Buckhorn Cafe, which I prefer. Last summer, Manny won the throwdown against chef Bobbie Flay.


Nice!!!


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

Jeff said:


> There's something across the street now? Goes to show how long it's been since I've been there. We used to eat lunch at the Owl when we took our children to the Bosque Del Apache wildlife preserve. Hope that's still there.


Actually Manny's is down the block and across the street. It's been there for years and is definitely not a fancy place. But, they do good hamburgers. The Bosque del Apache wildlife preserve is still there.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Paradise Pup in Des Plaines, IL... Absolutely outstanding.... I will be stopping there tomorrow, I can't wait.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The bestest burger joint is, without a doubt, Snuffer's Restaurant & Bar in Dallas, Texas. The Burgers ... The Cheddar Fries ... it's artery clogging heavenly goodness.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Actually the cheeseburgers at Hooters are awesome, too.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I like In & Out, but Fuddrucker's is my favorite. And Applebee's makes a great bacon cheeseburger.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

In Little Rock, the Buffalo Grill has one of the best burgers around.  Still, we much more frequently eat burgers at Chili's, or one of the similar restaurants in the area.  We are looking forward to a Five Guys opening soon in LR.

We.ve enjoyed Fuddruckers when traveling.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

loonlover said:


> In Little Rock, the Buffalo Grill has one of the best burgers around. Still, we much more frequently eat burgers at Chili's, or one of the similar restaurants in the area. We are looking forward to a Five Guys opening soon in LR.
> We.ve enjoyed Fuddruckers when traveling.


I love Chili's burgers too I really mostly eat them when I have been there too frequently but evryone else I am with _have to have _ Chili's... so for a change I eat a burger and I don't get burnt-out on one of my favorite places.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I forgot to mention, I love Backyard Burgers (use to eat them in Austin) and Red Robins Whiskey River BBQ burger.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

CS said:


> Steak 'n Shake. Best fast food burger around.


I LOVe Steak N Shake! Great burgers, great chili, great fries. And guess what CS? When I was visiting my family back there, they had Steak N Shake chili in a can at the grocery store! Yes! My Dad sent me out 6 cans. I will not eat it all at once. I will not eat it all at once. I will not.......


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

My favorite burger place here in Vancouver is The White Spot. They make a special sauce that I've loved since I was a kid. For me, it's become comfort food. The restaurants used to have a drive-in spot in back where you could eat in your car. Put the headlights on, they come take your order, and when it's ready they slide a long green tray that hooked onto the passenger and driver's window. It was the coolest thing in the world and for some reason the food always tasted that much better in the car. A few of the restaurants still have it, but not many.

Debra


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

In NYC I love Big Nick's (aka Pizza Joint Too.)  They have great pizza and amazing burgers of all kinds.  They also have these "sumo burgers."  I don't even know how many pounds they are, but they're sick.  They scare me because they're ginormous.  There are two of these places.  One is on 71st St, just off Columbus Ave.  And there's another one on 77th and Broadway.  The one on 77th is bigger in size, but I've only eaten there once because 71st is closer to where I'm usually going.  It's a must eat for burger lovers.  And their chocolate milk shakes.  Hmm.......  I want to go now!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

In & Out is the only fast food burger I eat, and it is my favorite. All fresh (never frozen) meat, quality product.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Read this in the American Profile insert in yesterday's San Diego Union-Tribune (www.americanprofile.com). I tried to get a link to the little blurb in the "Ask A.P." column, but my connection to the site hung up, so here it is quoted:
*
Q: Does Hell's Kitchen chief Gordon Ramnsey have any guilty pleaures when it comes to food?*
_--Cassie Wynn, Northbridge, Calif._

*A:* Ramsey, 43, loves fast-food burgers. "I sneaked into In-and-Out Burger the other day. I was so bad: I sat in the restaurant, had my double cheeseburger, then minutes later drove back 'round and got the same thing to take away."

So there seem to be a lot of In-and-Out fans, might have to try one while I'm out here in CA!

Betsy


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> When I visit my family in Springfield, IL, I ALWAYS have to go to my favorite burger joint. MaidRight. It's been there since the 30's. The hamburger is not in a patty, it is crumbled and served on a steamed bun, the onions and pickles mixed in with it. I have to get two, cause they're just not that big. And almost as good- their homemade root beer.  MMMMMMMMMMMM...........


MMmmmm.....Maid Rite.....

There's one where I live now, but it's just not the same as the ones an hour north where I used to live.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

In 'N Out Burger - hands down!


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

My favorite San Diego joints are In n' Out (natch), and BurgerLounge on the higher end.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You eat in your car at Sonic restaurants.  My cousins own one in Columbia, SC.  

The best burger I've had was at the North Side bar in Vienna, WV.  The burger was huge and had everything.  
OMG, I need a burger and fries.
deb


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I love In N Out, McDonalds, and Burger King- I know the last 2 are   But they taste good to me!  We also have a Vals that is really yummy!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

LOOOVE Sonic!  Good burgers, great fountain drinks.  And pretty good onion rings.  

There's a local place here called Tops with great burgers - they put them in a paper sack that gets all good & greasy.  Just a little drive-thru place, SO good.  There's also a place called Jim 'n Nick's that's a regional chain - it's really a BBQ place, and the BBQ is good, but we usually get other stuff.  They have great chicken fingers & fries, and their salads are wonderful, especially with smoked chicken.  But they also have a Southern Burger that has bacon, shredded cheddar, grilled onions, and barbecue sauce on it.  Huge burger, and oh so good. 

Loved In & Out when I visited my daughter in California - wish they'd expand.  They were pretty awesome burgers.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Home made, cooked on the bbq is the only way to go.

Half ground beef, half ground turkey, Lipton onion soup mix and a dash of teriyaki sauce.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My DF's sister makes a great burger using a mix of turkey and venison, and I'm not sure what seasonings she uses. 
Very tasty.
deb


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

Lions Tap in Eden Prairie MN.    They only offer burgers, cheeseburgers, fried onions, raw onions and french fries.
Yumm.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

This thread is making me want a Lucky Wishbone burger! (Tucson, AZ) It has been a couple years since I had one. I heard that some of the remaining restaurants no longer server burgers, just chicken, steak fingers, and shrimp.


----------



## ManKindle8 (Mar 8, 2010)

That place sounds pretty cool Asian Vegas. It sounds like a Subway with its personal, distinctive flair. Would be cool if they had some more exotic toppings to offer. Im afraid I dont know that many "special" burger places except maybe Backyard Burgers in Little Rock. It has quite a nice midwest flair with chargrilled burgers and you can sit outside.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

If we're talking fast food places, then put me down for Whataburger or White Castle at 4am (depending if I'm in the Midwest or the Southwest) and the rest of the time it's Jack in the Box, please.

But, the best burger on the planet is found at Snuffers here in the DFW Metroplex.


----------



## L Brandt (Feb 24, 2009)

If I'm in the San Francisco Bayarea it has to be NATIONS!

If I'm in California then I look for IN and OUT Burger

Here in Vancouver WA have to settle for a Red Robin


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> If we're talking fast food places, then put me down for Whataburger ...


Whataburger is good; DH's favorite.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

In-n-Out for a fast food burger.

Surprisingly, Denny's burgers have gotten really good. Not sure what they're doing different now, but if I'm craving a thick burger, that's where I'll go.


----------



## rocky mountain reader (Jul 8, 2009)

*Fuddrucker's, definitely!*


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Annalog said:


> This thread is making me want a Lucky Wishbone burger! (Tucson, AZ) It has been a couple years since I had one. I heard that some of the remaining restaurants no longer server burgers, just chicken, steak fingers, and shrimp.


Annalog, is Lucky Wishbone a chain or just a restaurant in Tucson? Whereabouts? I need to know for the next time I'm there!
And is Whataburger in Tucson too?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Surprisingly, Denny's burgers have gotten really good. Not sure what they're doing different now, but if I'm craving a thick burger, that's where I'll go.


I noticed that last November on an all-day road trip. We stopped at Denny's on the way and then stopped at another Denny's on the way back. Both times the burgers were very good.



Carol Hanrahan said:


> Annalog, is Lucky Wishbone a chain or just a restaurant in Tucson? Whereabouts? I need to know for the next time I'm there!
> And is Whataburger in Tucson too?


Lucky Wishbone is a Tucson-only chain that started in 1953. There are 5 or 6 Lucky Wishbone locations still open in Tucson. The menu states that the sandwiches, including the Lucky Burger, are not available at all stores. When I was young, it was a special treat for us to have takeout food from Lucky Wishbone. The Lucky Burger has a mustard based pickle relish on it so usually people who like Whataburger like Lucky Wishbone. However the Lucky Burger is much smaller than a Whataburger. I don't think any of the locations have inside seating. Most of the locations have a picnic table or two outside. Not fine dining but definitely comfort food. 

Another Tucson-only fast food chain (but now only one location left) is Pat's Drive In. Their burgers are OK, but their Chili Cheese Dogs are wonderful. Some of my relatives love their french fries but I find their fries greasy. ; Pat's has a small dining room.) (DH is in the background saying, "Mmmmm - yummy!")

(Off topic - Eegee's is a Tucson-only sandwich chain that serves a great frozen drink. When either of my two sisters and their families come to town, we will always make at least one trip to Eegee's and Pat's for food to take home. Fortunately there is an Eegee's next to Pat's. )

There are 4 or 5 Whataburger restaurants in Tucson.

Tucson also has a Fuddruckers restaurant. There is also an In-N-Out in Tucson with another nearby in Marana.

Lots of burger choices in Tucson. 

(Long gone are Saxon's, Frosty's, and A&W Burgers. )


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

Hands down- Shake Shack in NYC.  They even have a webcam so you can see how long/short the
line is.  When I go to NYC this is one of the first places I hit.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, Steak and Shake is good, too.  I love their shoestring fries.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Locally we have a hole-in-the-wall place called the Canteen.  They make a steamed loosemeat burger like a Maid-Rite that is yummy.  It is the only thing they make (besides homemade pies).  One cheese-everything please.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

ManKindle8 said:


> That place sounds pretty cool Asian Vegas. It sounds like a Subway with its personal, distinctive flair. Would be cool if they had some more exotic toppings to offer. Im afraid I dont know that many "special" burger places except maybe Backyard Burgers in Little Rock. It has quite a nice midwest flair with chargrilled burgers and you can sit outside.


Welcome to Kindleboards, ManKindle8. Glad you've decided to join our fun and friendly forum.
(Sorry for the hijack.)

deb


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

If you ever find yourself somewhat lost on Hwy 181 in south Texas, there is a Dairy King in the little town of Taft.  It was started by a local man who lived right next to it.  It was far enough from our house that my little brother and I thought we were really important when Mom sent us out to pick up supper.  When the man got bored with hamburgers (I must have been in junior high), he decided to convert his place to a nursery and sell plants.  That didn't last too long at all.  Pretty soon, we had a hamburger place back.  When he sold it, one of the stipulations was that they had to keep the same type of meat for the burgers.  They also still have the same phone number so I can just call when I'm getting close and pick up my burger when I get to town.
For chains, Whataburger started right down the road from us and that was always a treat.  They have the BEST ketchup.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Annalog said:


> I noticed that last November on an all-day road trip. We stopped at Denny's on the way and then stopped at another Denny's on the way back. Both times the burgers were very good.
> Lucky Wishbone is a Tucson-only chain that started in 1953. There are 5 or 6 Lucky Wishbone locations still open in Tucson. The menu states that the sandwiches, including the Lucky Burger, are not available at all stores. When I was young, it was a special treat for us to have takeout food from Lucky Wishbone. The Lucky Burger has a mustard based pickle relish on it so usually people who like Whataburger like Lucky Wishbone. However the Lucky Burger is much smaller than a Whataburger. I don't think any of the locations have inside seating. Most of the locations have a picnic table or two outside. Not fine dining but definitely comfort food.
> 
> Another Tucson-only fast food chain (but now only one location left) is Pat's Drive In. Their burgers are OK, but their Chili Cheese Dogs are wonderful. Some of my relatives love their french fries but I find their fries greasy. ; Pat's has a small dining room.) (DH is in the background saying, "Mmmmm - yummy!")
> ...


Just wanted to add my 2 cents worth to Annalog's very nice post about Tucson. The Lucky Wishbone chain has opened a store now with inside eating on 22nd St. I haven't had a burger there since I was in HS (too long ago to really remember them) but thier fried Chicken is very good, I also enjoy the "Breast-O-Chicken" sandwich. I can also reccomend that if you're going to be in Tucson you really must try the Eeggee's restaurants, the Eeggee's frozen drinks are very refreshing anytime of the year but especially during the summer. Pat's has a huge reputation here and has been in business as long as I can remember (I've lived here since I was 3 yrs old). I think that one of my favorite hamburgers was from A&W (Mama Burger) we didn't have any stores here for the longest time and when they brought them back thier food selections are not the same taste, I don't even go into the stores now. We also don't have any Bob's Big Boy restaurants here anymore and thier burger was also a favorite. If I want a burger now I make it at home.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

B-Kay, the Mama Burger was my favorite as well.

Bob's Big Boy burgers were good. I sometimes order burgers with Thousand Island dressing on the side to approximate some of the diner burgers from my childhood. When we drove through Flagstaff, we would stop at Hobo Joe's. I have not seen one of those in years.

I agree that visitor's to Tucson should try Eegee's. (My favorite is the traditional Eegee grinder on whole grain bread - hot. [Meaning the sandwich is warmed, not that it is spicier. ]) Should we warn people not to drink an Eegee's drink too quickly or an "Eegee's brain freeze" may result?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Just wanted to add my 2 cents worth to Annalog's very nice post about Tucson. The Lucky Wishbone chain has opened a store now with inside eating on 22nd St. I haven't had a burger there since I was in HS (too long ago to really remember them) but thier fried Chicken is very good, I also enjoy the "Breast-O-Chicken" sandwich. I can also reccomend that if you're going to be in Tucson you really must try the Eeggee's restaurants, the Eeggee's frozen drinks are very refreshing anytime of the year but especially during the summer. Pat's has a huge reputation here and has been in business as long as I can remember (I've lived here since I was 3 yrs old). I think that one of my favorite hamburgers was from A&W (Mama Burger) we didn't have any stores here for the longest time and when they brought them back thier food selections are not the same taste, I don't even go into the stores now. We also don't have any Bob's Big Boy restaurants here anymore and thier burger was also a favorite. If I want a burger now I make it at home.


I need to write your suggestions down - my daughter & her husband are moving to Tucson in May.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks to this thread I have been craving a cheeseburger and fries.  
Tonight I had a peanut butter sandwich and a pickle.  Not the same!
deb


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Definitely need to be aware of the dangers of an Eeggee's brain freeze.  "Hot" (temp) original Grinders are the best.

Meemo, Tucson is a great place to be.  We do get hot summers but our winters are mild and seldom see really cold weather.  Welcome to your daughter and family.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Edgar and Glady's in the tiny town of Nordheim TX, it's a Tex-Mex restaurant but for some reason they always have the best burgers!​


----------



## kadac00 (Jan 30, 2010)

caracara said:


> Edgar and Glady's in the tiny town of Nordheim TX, it's a Tex-Mex restaurant but for some reason they always have the best burgers!


Wait a minute - I thought Patio de Clark was your favorite. We'll be serving the Cara Cara specialty again in July.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

kadac00 said:


> Wait a minute - I thought Patio de Clark was your favorite. We'll be serving the Cara Cara specialty again in July.


They are by far my favorite... but I like keeping them and didnt want to tell my best secret!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

California - In N Out
Levelland, TX - Burger Kitchen
Longview, TX - Wanda's Kountry Korner (this is a small convenience store out in the sticks that has a grill in back, these burgers are hard to beat)
also in Longview....  SmashBurger and Jucy's (I actually prefer their Steak Sandwich over the burger, but they have fresh cut french fries and onion rings that can't be beat)


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I love hamburgers from just about anywhere.  It's sort of like chocolate, you can't have too much and I have rarely had a bad one.  I'll eat hamburgers from any joint that's convenient;
McDonalds (Big Mac)
Krystal (Southeast's answer to White Castle)
Burger King (Whopper)
Red Robin (the one with the fried egg)
Fuddruckers (1/2 pound, well done)
Whattaburger (just discovered them in Florida a couple or years ago)
Just about any other place that's been mentioned, except I have never had the pleasure of trying In-n-Out

There is a local shop in my hometown (Ringgold, GA) called the Chow Time which uses a spicy mustard sauce instead of just plain mustard.  This absolutely the best condiment for a burger I have ever tried.  The place has changed owners several times, but the new owners always get the rights to continue using this sauce 'cause otherwise, they would lose too many customers.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't believe no one's mentioned Burgerville yet! (or at least, I didn't see it  mentioned)

It's a bit more expensive and only found in the Pacific NW, but soooo delicious. Plus they do a lot of local ingredients and monthly milkshakes that are just amazing. *drools*


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just remembered the place my daughter & her husband took me to when I was visiting them - Taylor's Refresher in Napa Valley (there's also one in San Francisco).  Man, that was a good burger.  Only outdoor seating, with great burgers, great fries (regular and sweet potato) and a fabulous White Pistachio milkshake.  All so good.  They'd seen it on Diners, Drive-Ins & Dives.  
And I love Sonic burgers, especially their special ones that come out occasionally - my favorite was (I think) called the Spicy Island burger, something like that - had a sweet/spicy sauce on it that was so, so good.  I love Sonic...


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I was in Lexington, KY over Labor Day weekend and saw (but didn't get to visit) an interestingly named burger joint:

*Hugh Jassburger*

I just about laughed my Hugh Jass off at that one.

Maybe I should post this in the Hugh, Hugh, Hugh thread.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Five Guys and In N Out.

I am going to be in trouble when I go to visit my parents in So Cal because Five Guys has made its way to Southern California.

I like that both chains use all fresh ingredients, nothing frozen. I think that Five Guys has a better patty then In N Out and I love all the toppings at Five Guys. The fries at both of the stors are quite yummy. Five Guys patties are more substantial and more flavorful then the In N Out patty. And Five Guys offers bacon. There is nothing better then having a bacon burger. 

My normal In N Out order: Double Double with ketchup, mustard, mayo, grilled onions, lettuce, special sauce

My normal Five Guy order: Bacon Cheesburger (two patties), ketchup, mustard, mayo, grilled onions, lettuce, jalepanos, green peppers


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

If you guys are looking for good food joints in your city, you really should check out *YELP**. It's basically the Kindleboards of food!  (They also have an iPhone app.)

I love Fuddruckers and In n' Out, but my favorite burgers are from a local place down the street called Boulevard Burgers.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Yelp can be helpful but sometimes the best re commendations come from people u regularly converse with.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Yelp can be helpful but sometimes the best re commendations come from people u regular converse with.


The choices in McGregor, Texas are few.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I like Whataburger, Dairy Queen, and sometimes even Sonic.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

cliffball said:


> I like Whataburger, Dairy Queen, and sometimes even Sonic.


You must have been here.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Jeff said:


> You must have been here.


Living in Texas, I thought those were the only choices!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

cliffball said:


> Living in Texas, I thought those were the only choices!


Rather than a What-a-burger we have a Burger-King. But it's in a gas station. (No pun intended.)


----------



## sillyolebear (Apr 27, 2010)

Here in va I will have  to say 5 guys

Hawaii it is for sure Dixie grill.. We would get the 5lb burger that comes with 3lbs of fries and 3lbs coleslaw and share it with the whole family for 20 dollars  

Japan it was Mo's burgers

Washington it was Red robin

SF California it was jack in the box

NY I was always a sucker for white castle.

NOW I WANT A BURGER


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

In Savannah it was deff. B&D burgers. They even had deep fried pickles..yum. But here in N.C. I have to go with 5 guys.


----------



## Feste (Aug 25, 2010)

Krazy Jim's Blimpy Burgers in Ann Arbor, Michigan

"cheaper than food"

http://www.blimpyburger.com/


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Definitely In-N-Out!  At least on the west coast.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Reeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddd Robin, YUM!!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Culver's is my favorite!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

mmm Butter Burger with bacon


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

My favorite all-time burger can be found at this little roadside joint in Gardiner, Montana (the northern gateway town to Yellowstone Natl. Park), called Helen's Corrall Drive-In ('Home of the Hateful Burger'!) They're HUGE and delicious. 

As far as favorite burger from a chain, I think I'd go with Culver's butterburger.


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

Nobby's in Chico, California is an awesome hamburger. 

As for a chain, I'd say Fat Burger is pretty darn good although I have not had it in ages.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Favorite burger place was closed for the day cuz the building lost power. I was so happy about getting a turkey burger with grilled onions, black olives, pickles, bacon, lots of green leaf lettuce, thousand island dressing. I was even thinking about the alternative burger (which I hear is great) for all of one second as I turned the corner


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Whatburger or Sonic burgers   WB grilled chicken breast with mustard,lettuce and jalp...SB double meat with xtra-mustard,lettuce,jalp. and sometimes bacon


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Kindled Spirit said:


> In Savannah it was deff. B&D burgers. They even had deep fried pickles..yum. But here in N.C. I have to go with 5 guys.


I LOVE B&D burgers! Its soo good. Favorite chain burger place would be krystals. 
In Massachusetts where my parents live I love the White Hut.


----------

